# Header installation in Kansas City area



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

Does anybody know someone who does header installations on 05-06 GTO's in the Kansas City area?
I want to do a SLP header install with the flow threw cats , x pipe , and 18 inch sweet thunders out the back.
Hope someone can help. Thanks.

06 GTO , M6 , first step, more to follow.


----------

